# Dickes Soundproblem



## Java (7. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mein Pong-Spiel Applet jetzt schon bald fertig. Ich habe im Moment 3 Klassen nämlich:
ball, player, und main es funktioniert alles prima. Aber ich möchte jetzt ein *.au file abspielen
wenn der Ball gegen die Wand stößt. Es scheitert hier aber schon beim erzeugen des Sound-Objects!

Ich habe es in die Klasse ball (in main steht das Hauptapplet mit init() usw) geschrieben:

AudioClip bounce_wall;
bounce_wall = getAudioClip(getCodeBase(), "island.mid");

wenn ich kompiliere wirft mir der compiler vor: "<identifier> expected!" 

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen!
Was ist falsch?
MfG JaVa


----------



## Isaac (7. Aug 2004)

Hmm also identifier expected tritt auf wenn man den Typ vergisst. 

Z.b: 

static myString;

statt

static String myString;

String ist hier der Identifier. Kann es sein das du AudioClip nicht importiert hast? Eigentlich sollte diese Exception bei dem von dir geposteten Codesnip nicht auftreten. Meine ich jedenfalls.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Aug 2004)

Oder wenn benötigte Packages nicht importiert wurden.
Hast Du zum Beispiel das komplette java.applet - Package importiert?

```
import java.applet.*;
```
Die abstrakte Klasse AudioClip liegt nämlich auch in diesem Package.


----------



## JaVa (7. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Danke für die Hilfen!

Ich habe jetzt eine eigene soundklasse geschrieben. Jetzt funktioniert es! Mit ner eigenen Klasse habe ich eh mehr übersicht! 
Jetzt noch eine entscheidende Frage: Wo kann man ich bounce-sound-effekte runterladen im au(!!!) format?
ThX
JaVa


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Aug 2004)

Im AU Format kann schwer werden. Ansonsten suche dir die Sounds im anderen Format, und wandle diese dann um in AU. (CoolEdit, usw.).


----------

